# Display- und Windowmanager!



## Flunster (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab debian installiert und möchte, das kein displaymanager mehr gestartet wird.
Möchte mich dann auf der Konsole einloggen und dann via Befehl sagen welchen 
welchen windowmanager er starten soll.
ich bevorzuge blackbox...(wer weiss den befehl um den blackbox-wm zu starten?)

danke

flunster


----------



## Sinac (16. Juni 2004)

Also wenn du schon angemeldel bist kannst die den X-Server direkt über
"startx" starten, dann wird die Dafault Session für den angemeldeten User
geladen, also z.B. Gnome oder KDE...

Die installierten Display Manager kannst du über init.d starten, also z.B.
"/etc/init.d/kdm start" für KDM
"/etc/init.d/xdm start" für den XDM etc.

Wie das init-Script für blackbox-wm heißt weiß ich jetzt nicht, musst du mal unter
/etc/init.d nachschaun.

Wenn es dir nur darum geht einen bestimmten bzw. keinen Manager zu laden musst du das im Runlevel anpassen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Flunster (17. Juni 2004)

hallo,

danke für die antwort!
ich möchte aber am liebsten gar keinen displaymanager nach dem booten starten! wie mache ich das bzw. wie setzte ich das runlevel, das nach dem booten läuft? und in welcher datei steht der Default Window Manager für
den angemeldeten User, der mit 'startx' gestartet wird?

mfg 
flunster


----------



## Sinac (17. Juni 2004)

Den Default Manager steht in /etc/x11/default-display-manager, aber wenn du sen XServer per Hand mit "startx" startest kommt ja kein Display-Manager, da du ja schon angemeldet bist.

Den Display-Manager ausschalten kannst du im Runlevel, der wird über die Verzeichnisse /etc/rcX.d,also jeweils der X für den Runlevel auf dem du bist, 0 ist Shutdown, 6 ist Reboot. In diesen Ordnern liegen links auf die Init-Scripte in /etc/init.d. Das S am Anfang del Links steht für Start, das K für Kill, die Zahl gibt die Priorität an.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. Juni 2004)

mit KDM kann man doch die Session selber auswählen, die gestartet werden soll.

Also ich starte von KDM aus xfce4, gnome und kde


----------



## Sinac (17. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *mit KDM kann man doch die Session selber auswählen, die gestartet werden soll.
> 
> Also ich starte von KDM aus xfce4, gnome und kde *



Ja und?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. Juni 2004)

Das ist doch viel einfacher als per Konsole den WM zu starten.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Kuse _
> *Das ist doch viel einfacher als per Konsole den WM zu starten. *


 
Aber das ist nicht elitär, weil es nicht auf der Konsole geschieht *hust*  *run*


----------



## Sinac (17. Juni 2004)

Ja, das denke ich mir auch, aber er will anscheinend ohn Manager eine Anmeldung an der Konsole haben und dann erst die GUI starte, ode rhabe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Flunster (17. Juni 2004)

nein sinac, hast schon recht!
genau so möcht ich das haben!


----------



## Sinac (17. Juni 2004)

*freu* ;-)


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. Juni 2004)

nagut...warum auch immer


----------

